# BitTorrent ohne Portweiterleitung

## SarahS93

Hallo,

wie ist es möglich bittorrent ohne Portweiterleitung effektiv zu nutzen.

Wir haben eine menge Internetleitungskapazitäten über und wollen diese benutzen um damit in unseren augen sinnvolle (und legale Dinge) zu verteilen.

Gibt es einen BittorrentClient der dafür gut geeignet ist?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und wo genau ist jetzt das Problem mit der Portfreigabe? Das kann man doch in jedem Router einstellen. Ansonsten ist das unabhängig vom Client. Es gibt keinen, der optimal ohne Portfreigabe funktioniert. So wie ich es bislang gesehen habe, funktioniert zumindest der Download problemlos ohne Portfreigabe.

Im Normalfall aktiviert man im Router upnp und die Sache funktioniert ohne weiteres Zutun.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Welche GUI wird benutzt?

z.B.: KDE: Ktorrent

----------

## SarahS93

Wir benutzen XFCE mit Vuze. Wir wissen wie das einrichten einer Portweiterleitung funktioniert. Wollen es aber nicht benutzen.

Mit TCP und UDP Portweiterleitung erzielen wir eine 99%tige Leitungsauslastung.

Ohne diese beiden Portweiterleitungen sind es zwischen % bis 10% des Maximal möglichen im Uploadbereich.

Warum können wir (als Seeder) nicht den Leuten die gewünschten Dateien zusenden, warum müssen die über unsere offenen Ports auf uns zugreifen?

----------

## py-ro

Weil nur, wenn beide Seiten direkt miteinander kommunizieren können die Daten direkt ausgetauscht werden können. Dafür muss jedoch mindestens eine Seite offene Ports haben, dann ginge TCP UDP nur mit auf beiden Seiten offenen Ports. Ansonsten läuft die Verbindung ggf. über den Tracker, was dann eben keine P2P Verbindung mehr ist, das ist aber Naturgemäß lahm und der Tracker wird das nur im Notfall tun. TCP wird auch nicht sehr häufig genutzt/angeboten.

----------

## trismo

ports geschlossen = kein Seeder 

ports offen            = ein Seeder

 :Wink: 

was du wahrscheinlich wirklich willst ist ein Upload/Download Limit zu setzen am router QOS/etc oder 

am Vuze Client. Als Client empfehle ich deluge 

EDIT : tip

Torrent ist ein "HDD Killer" ^^ den DISK cache so hoch wie möglich einstellen.

----------

